# Born of Osiris scales on The Discovery?



## andwhatnot (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey ladies an gents. I'm trying to teach myself more progressive and challenging songs, so I decided to try a BOO song. I've listened to their album for a while, and have always wondered what scales they used. I realize this sounds like a stupid question but I don't know a bunch of complex scales or whatever, never bothered (although I probably should learn some). But anyways, do you guys know the scales they use, or maybe just Jason Richardson since he did kind of the same type of sound I'm talking about in Chelsea Grin's new EP too? Specifically sweep patterns I guess, they sound magical, not really sure how to describe them. Does he just find melodies with custom scales and patterns or is there some magcal scale i never learned out there? If you listen to BOO you know what I'm talking about hopefully. Thanks!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 8, 2012)

Their soloing is pretty much just all minor sweeps, some harmonic minor runs nd the occasional diminished thing here and there.


----------



## cult-leader-of-djent (Oct 8, 2012)

Well B.O.O doesn't give a shit about music theory they just run at what they know, as djentstic said Minor sweeps , Diminished runs, etc. If you want to get into more technical playing I'd suggest learning Daydream by Vinnie Moore he really incorporates theory and scales in his playing. 

Happy Playing  !


----------



## right_to_rage (Oct 8, 2012)

^ They definitely have a "play what sounds cool" approach rather than a theory based one, but clearly they know what a diminished scale sounds like and could probably identify it.


----------



## andwhatnot (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks guys! I think I just have not used or learned many diminished runs, so I think that is what I was talking about for that sound, thanks for the help. I will definitely check out that song too, sounds cool.


----------



## fr4nci2c0 (Oct 17, 2012)

Anthony said:


> You'll learn a lot more by learning how to construct their melodies by ear, not theory


If I watch a video of someone playing the song and learn the parts by listening and watching is that not as productive (for learning how to construct those melodies or whatever) as learning the song only by ear?


----------



## no_dice (Oct 17, 2012)

I believe he's saying you'll learn more through application and feeling how it works with your own ears and hands than you will by burying your nose in pages of scales and chords.

EDIT: Also, by trying to watch someone play it, you're more prone to LOOK for the notes than LISTEN for them, so while watching could help if you get stuck, it's probably better to just listen to the song for the most part.


----------



## 7stringthrash (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey you guys, I'm just wondering about the first half of the solo for Follow the Signs. I understand that it's sorta like this sequenced arpeggio thing, and it *think* it combines a series of upstroke sweeping and alternate picking. I did that, but I can't seem to make each note ring out individually when I move to the corresponding string. I can sweep pick a full arpeggio cleanly but I can't seem to do an alternation of technique for that desired sound. 

Advice anyone?


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 29, 2012)

Practice slow, speed up when you can play it clean.


----------

